# "Ti amo" nei vari dialetti



## Blackman

Nonostante io sia sardo da generazioni, solo qualche giorno fa' ho realizzato che l'espressione in oggetto non esiste nella lingua sarda. Al massimo si arriva a un ti chelzo ene, cioe' ti voglio bene.
Vorrei capire se e' un fenomeno presente in altre lingue o dialetti.
Mi affido alla magnanimità dei moderatori.

Grazie.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Anche in genovese non esiste il verbo _amare_, che io sappia.


----------



## mario realini

Qui in Ticino si dice "ta vöri ben". Amare nei dialetti lombardi non esiste o, se lo si ura, è una forzatura.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Idem per il Bresciano/Bergamasco: ta öle bhé


----------



## ursu-lab

Idem per il pramzàn: at voj ben.


----------



## ALEX1981X

In sardo come ha detto Black non penso che esista un termine  preciso per dire "ti amo"...almeno non lo conosco e mai sentito 

Nei dialetti di ogni zona della Sardegna si può sentire *t'amo...t'amu (forse)

*Per la cronaca:


*Ti bollu beni*= Ti voglio bene
*Seu innamorau de rui*= Sono innamorato di te
*Seu fastiggendi con cussu piccioccu*= Sto flirtando con quel ragazzo/giovanotto


Questo è sardo, ma della parte Sud della Sardegna


----------



## o-nami

Confermo che anche sulla costa occidentale si dice t'amo. Anche in uno dei più famosi canti sardi (Non potho reposare) viene detto nel ritornello:

_"T'assicuro ch'a tie solu bramo, ca t'amo forte t'amo, t'amo, t'amo"._ 

A parte le altre espressioni che hanno ricordato Blackman e Alex.
In Piemonte invece non so. Forse "te ami", ma ho forti dubbi...


----------



## infinite sadness

No, in dialetto il verbo amare non esiste.


----------



## Blackman

o-nami said:


> Confermo che anche sulla costa occidentale si dice t'amo. Anche in uno dei più famosi canti sardi (Non potho reposare) viene detto nel ritornello:
> 
> _"T'assicuro ch'a tie solu bramo, ca t'amo forte t'amo, t'amo, t'amo"._
> .



Hai ragione, non ci avevo fatto caso. Pero' anche qui suona una forzatura, resta una forma assolutamente non comune.


----------



## o-nami

Blackman said:


> Hai ragione, non ci avevo fatto caso. Pero' anche qui suona una forzatura, resta una forma assolutamente non comune.



Scusa Black ma non ho capito. Quale trovi una forma non comune?
Fra l'altro ho provato a ricercare il lemma "amare" qui:

http://www.ditzionariu.org/home.asp

Mi dice: 
acaríre, vrb acarai= amare. 
Io non l'avevo mai sentito, ma non posso dire di essere questo grande conoscitore di sa limba Sarda, essendo che da sempre (purtroppo) vivo in continente.


----------



## furs

Nella mia lingua madre (triestino) ti amo si dice 'te voio ben'. Ma anche negli altri dialetti che conosco (a vari livelli), vale a dire veneziano, genovese, piemontese, non mi risulta che si usi il verbo amare, se non quando si parla quell'ibrido di lingua e dialetto che purtroppo sempre piu' spesso viene fatto passare per dialetto.


----------



## effeundici

_Amor ch'a nullo amato amar perdona_

Probabilmente l'unico dialetto che utilizzava questo verbo era il toscano (anche se all'inizio aveva, se ben ricordo, un significato diverso, mi sembra più simile al latino) e da lì è passato in italiano standard.


----------



## Azazel81

Anche io, in milanese, credo di non aver mai sentito dire "ti amo".

Si è sempre usato "te/ta voeri ben" (scusate ma non ho la "o" con la umlaut sulla tastiera). La variante "te/ta" è a seconda della zona della provincia di Milano. Si usa "te" nelle zone più vicine a milano e nella provincia ovest. Nella provincia est (forse per influenze subite da cremasco e bergamasco) si usa il "ta".


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Nemmeno in mantovano abbiamo il verbo amare. Il massimo che si può dire è "at v öi ben"/"at v öi an gran ben"


----------



## brut2001

Ciao a tutti
Confermo, anche in Torinese non esiste e si dice "ët veui bin"

Saluti


----------



## Trentaduesima

Anche in reggiano non c'è amare, si dice:
At vòj bèin


----------



## o-nami

brut2001 said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Confermo, anche in Torinese non esiste e si dice "ët veui bin"
> 
> Saluti



Mi pareva che non ci fosse il verbo "amare"... Avevo trovato una bislacca traduzione che ho riportato più sotto, ma mi pareva proprio strana.


----------



## Anaiss

Veneto: te voio/vogio ben.


----------



## Blackman

furs said:


> Nella mia lingua madre (triestino) ti amo si dice 'te voio ben'. Ma anche negli altri dialetti che conosco (a vari livelli), vale a dire veneziano, genovese, piemontese, non mi risulta che si usi il verbo amare, se non quando si parla quell'ibrido di lingua e dialetto che purtroppo sempre piu' spesso viene fatto passare per dialetto.



Ecco, succede anche in sardo. Cio' che intendo e' che non esiste l'espressione "ti amo", come la diremmo alla nostra innamorata in italiano. Vedo che e' un fenomeno di portata nazionale.


----------



## effeundici

Blackman said:


> Ecco, succede anche in sardo. Cio' che intendo e' che non esiste l'espressione "ti amo", come la diremmo alla nostra innamorata in italiano. Vedo che e' un fenomeno di portata nazionale.


 
A proposito, ma l'espressione ti amo è ancora usata tra gli innamorati odierni? Perché mi sembra un po' fuori moda, al cinema, nelle canzoni, ecc.

C'è qualche sbarbatello che può illuminarci?


----------



## ALEX1981X

effeundici said:


> A proposito, ma l'espressione ti amo è ancora usata tra gli innamorati odierni? Perché mi sembra un po' fuori moda, al cinema, nelle canzoni, ecc.
> 
> C'è qualche sbarbatello che può illuminarci?



Mah...io non sono un ragazzino ma neanche un'anziano...comunque io lo dico alla mia amata  ...penso non possa e non debba mai andare fuori moda...
  Voi ?


----------



## o-nami

ALEX1981X said:


> Mah...io non sono un ragazzino ma neanche un'anziano...comunque io lo dico alla mia amata  ...penso non possa e non debba mai andare fuori moda...
> Voi ?



Idem!


----------



## Azazel81

ALEX1981X said:


> Mah...io non sono un ragazzino ma neanche un'anziano...comunque io lo dico alla mia amata ...penso non possa e non debba mai andare fuori moda...
> Voi ?


 
Pienamente d'accordo. E poi ho sempre in mente una delle scene finale del film "Dragon, la storia di Bruce Lee":

Bruce: "ti amo"
Linda: "credo che sia la prima volta che me lo dici"
Bruce: "avrei dovuto dirtelo ogni giorno".

Non vorrei fare la stessa fine. 

Comunque... bello questo OT


----------



## ALEX1981X

Azazel81 said:


> Pienamente d'accordo. E poi ho sempre in mente una delle scene finale del film "Dragon, la storia di Bruce Lee":
> 
> Bruce: "ti amo"
> Linda: "credo che sia la prima volta che me lo dici"
> Bruce: "avrei dovuto dirtelo ogni giorno".
> 
> Non vorrei fare la stessa fine.
> 
> Comunque... bello questo OT




Troppo cult questo pezzo 


P.s: Grande Bruce Lee, io ci sono cresciuto con i suoi filmacci


----------



## jomla

In romagnolo Imolese il verbo amare non esiste e si usa at voj bè

Però:

Dicono che a Imola il verbo amare non c'è

E alora am giv ch'us ch'l'è che cvèl cum ciapa quend ch'a ved 'na bèla burdela?
L'è un cvèl ch'um ciapa daddetar e um porta luntè


----------

